# Card cut badge qualifier



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

This is my card cut for a badge hope it ok thank you.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Nice!!!


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks Jovany


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Well done indeed! I will put in for your badge.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice Shooting !


----------



## ColoradoJ (Jul 11, 2016)

Congrats, James! Nice shot.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Wow! What a nice shot! Congratulations.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

You da man dude.


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Very nice!!!
Congrats for your badge!
And now it's time to light a match!!!


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Sago (Jan 6, 2016)

Sensational Squire-My old eyes wouldn't even see the bloody thing at 10 metres.


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Just a lucky shot i think my friend ????????


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nicely done!


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Well done! Solid shooting. :thumbsup:


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks boys


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Congratulations James :thumbsup:

Very nice "catch box"


----------

